# what would you do?



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i ordered some fish and paid a month ago. i have not received the fish and keep getting the runaround. i dont want to say the stores name right now. theres one excuse after another and i've yet to see the fish. also never heard of fish the size i supposedly purchased. i paid almost 1650.00usd almost a month ago and asked for a refund and they said will give you one when we can. well a few days later i ask for an immediate refund and have had no responce. they dont get on messenger anymore and wont answer my phone call. im thinking of making a claim through paypal.
wes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

man that sucks, sounds like if i were you i would probably put in a claim as well. n e chances of you posting the name of the store when this is all over?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Any way you can stop payment via paypal or your CC company ?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

make the claim and call your bank and stop payment if its not to late. a MONTH delay for a LARGE order liek the 1 u said is NOT acceptable.

an order no matter how big or small should be delt with in a timley manner weather its 10 2"reds for $50 or a 18" rohm and 2 large piraya for $1,600 and change. if a resolution is NOT come to i would file with the better business beru as well. but in the meantime file with paypal.

also if its 1 of our site sponsers file a complaint here as well maybe them being suspended from selling here and taking away a large source of their income will make them realize that a business is not something to screw around with.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

AKSkirmish said:


> man that sucks, sounds like if i were you i would probably put in a claim as well. n e chances of you posting the name of the store when this is all over?
> [snapback]1088647[/snapback]​


oh yes the store will be mentioned and the outcome revealed. i just disputed the transaction through paypal.
wes


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah, id stop it through the credit card or bank or whatever. Is there an actual store. If i were you id try to get some free fish or store credit or somtrhin for gettin screwed around. What fishw ere you ordering?


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> Yeah, id stop it through the credit card or bank or whatever. Is there an actual store. If i were you id try to get some free fish or store credit or somtrhin for gettin screwed around. What fishw ere you ordering?
> [snapback]1088683[/snapback]​


you call put a callback if you used a CC threw paypal, the funds will immediatly go back to you....just call your CC provider....


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> AKSkirmish said:
> 
> 
> > man that sucks, sounds like if i were you i would probably put in a claim as well. n e chances of you posting the name of the store when this is all over?
> ...


Man, i hope this works out in your favor.


----------



## omaid (Apr 23, 2005)

I HOPE U THE BEST OF LUCK U SHOULD POST THE NAME OF THE COMPANY WHEN UR DONE


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

good luck man, i got jipped 700$ for some nitro rc trucks a while back on ebay, took a little over 4 months but i finally won the case and got a full refund, and they got banned from paypal and ebay. Like mentioned above you should definitely find out if the money has been taken from your account, and put a stop to everything!!







good luck mang


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

You wont get anything through paypal. Trust me. They have the worst customer service EVER.

I would call a lawyer.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

that is why i always use a CC w/ any company, and if they dont accept CC's then i dont buy from them, easy as that....reason being w/ paypal, yes you will get your money, but wont be for MONTHS later....all you have to do w/ a CC is call the company, issue a "charge back" saying they never sent the product, they wont even contact the company to see their side of the story, they immedietly give you your money back, and the company see's this, and if the customer ripped them off money, it is a big long drawn out process that takes months and hours upon hours on the phone and faxing proof etc.....that most of the time companys dont bother to even pursue it unless it's a substantional amount (500 bucks or more is what the company i works for does) it happens to us on a weekly occurance, only thing we can do is never accept payment from the customer again







Not worth our time for a 100 bucks of products....


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

wow thanks for the info dan, where do you work?


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

crazy, is it one of the sites we sponser?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sh*t dude that sucks


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i used a cc for most of the money so im covered there. i received an email saying id receive a refund tomorrow from the distributor. if my money is refunded i won't disclose the seller as sh*t happens and i just want my money back.
wes


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

what i've noticed from looking at the board is that sellers usually dont give a sh*t about refunding anything until it is brought out into the open. if you didn't bring it up here, you would probably still be getting the run around right now


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd say the name after the refund cause sh*t, I don't want to accidentally do biz with these guys and second if your print off or get copy of the receipt that shows the transaction I would give it to a lawyer. You wouldn't believe how many would take you up on this. Just call them and tell them what happened. You are already screwed and in such a blatant case as this a lawyer would definitely help you out due to the fact he knows it will be an easy case and easy win which means he will make money. Sounds bad but because this is such an easy case of goods/services not rendered that outta greed from lawyers you'll get paid!!! Oh and my pops used to be a lawyer and laughed when I told him about this. The company is screwed in short is how he put it. Hopefully this helps


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Of course the company would loose...that is comon sense. Why pay a lawyer 40% of what is due when you have a great chance to just work it out. I wouldnt call a lawyer for this unless the seller said point blank he wasnt going to pay me....and then I would go to small claims and just represent myself.

Lets just see if the seller makes good.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

i think you should still tell us who it is, it's only fair to the community....no excuse for drawing it on for this long


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> i think you should still tell us who it is, it's only fair to the community....no excuse for drawing it on for this long
> [snapback]1090816[/snapback]​


I agree...


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

now that i read this i wont buy off any of the sponsors


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> now that i read this i wont buy off any of the sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over react much? 
Situations come up from time to time for various reasons. You must lead a pretty sheltered life if you have never had any problems with a purchase before.

I think waiting until Wes lets everyone know what is up is an appropriate reaction....not simply stating "I wont buy off any of the sponsors".....but that is your loss.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> now that i read this i wont buy off any of the sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exacly what GG said, no buying from them is your loss. there is no way you can get most of those piranhas thur ur LFS, so if u want em u gotta go thur there(and they got good deals too). im willing to bet that he didnt order from the sposers, they are known to be very good!


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm sure things will work out WES.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's good they said you're getting your money back because Paypal won't do a thing. (and can't really)

If they don't pay you back then I'd focus on trying to get it back from your CC company. Everytime I've had to use Fruad Protection it's worked great.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been in the customer service business for 8 years. There is potentially two sides to this story here. Importing and exporting are highly sophisticated businesses full of red tape. I am guessing that the problems go back to where these fish are coming from. Piraya's are from Brazil and if you do a search you will find information on how difficult it is to export out of Brazil. All of Pfury's Sponsers are solid. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from any of them.

I saw first hand the costs of importing last year. I had contacted a biologist in Peru last year who had 14-15" Rhoms. He had an order cancel and told me he would let them go for $50 USD/per. These guys are paying alot more than that by the way. When I went through all the costs it just wasn't worth the 600 or so bones I would have to pay for a fish that wasn't guaranteed to live.

Let's just wait and see what transpires before we jump to any unfare conclusions. These guy's aren't getting rich from these businesses. It's a hobby.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Luckily you paid in such a way that you have plenty of options should the store not refund you directly, so hopefully one way or another you'll get all your money back.

And in regards to naming the store, if they are a sponser here or not I think they should be named. Members need to be aware of the good AND BAD points of any store they may look to purchase from that can be heard of through this community.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Thats why i started dealing with the lfs they'll get my money when i get my fish . They said they can always return them if i dont show up. And i dont have to pay the outrageous shipping but on average a fish costs a little more. But its live guarantee and you can pick what your getting.







so i reccomend if anyones lfs will let them do this give it a try.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

By the sound of things, I can tell that many of you have not sold items via the internet on a large scale. I use to sell items a lot on ebay and even had a store on ebay. I would deal with about $5000 a month on sales from ebay. Somes times sellers cant get what you order and are trying real hard to get you what you wanted. Sellers dont mean to do this. Think about it like this. If the seller has a good rep. then maybe you should still trust the seller.

P. KING use the use the Conflict Resolution Forum, Having problems with a seller?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy1981 said:


> By the sound of things, I can tell that many of you have not sold items via the internet on a large scale. I use to sell items a lot on ebay and even had a store on ebay. I would deal with about $5000 a month on sales from ebay. Somes times sellers cant get what you order and are trying real hard to get you what you wanted. Sellers dont mean to do this. Think about it like this. If the seller has a good rep. then maybe you should still trust the seller.
> 
> P. KING use the use the Conflict Resolution Forum, Having problems with a seller?
> [snapback]1091813[/snapback]​


Thatz true...but you shouldn't advertise what you don't have...and then ignored the customer when he wanted a refund


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Of course the company would loose...that is comon sense. Why pay a lawyer 40% of what is due when you have a great chance to just work it out. I wouldnt call a lawyer for this unless the seller said point blank he wasnt going to pay me....and then I would go to small claims and just represent myself.
> 
> Lets just see if the seller makes good.
> [snapback]1090771[/snapback]​


Yes, but a lawyer would speed this process up and you could get more in the end of the whole ordeal. Especially when you are in over a thousand. Maybe you have limitless patience and that's great, but some of us I'm sure rather have our money back a little quicker.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i would rather have the fish. a 22.5" and a 25" piraya. everyone please don't be afraid to use the community sponsors, they are great people and all have great fish.

wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

maybe if you told us who the seller was and then what happened and what they are doing to work this out with you we wouldnt be scared away


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i was told the fish will be here tuesday. so will see. i've heard this about 6 times before though.
wes


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

25" piraya? damn.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

OMG! are you getting the fish or a refund?? id take the 25" piraya and the 22.5" rhom!!! but then again if they are gonna jerk you around get the money back but man that would be impressive to see with your other monster piraya.....hopefully it wasnt george or pedro cause that would be the 1 case out of 2500 that ive heard of such a thing from those guys (ive got fish from pedro, george, and ash if anybody remembers him)


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no they are both pirayas. 
wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

keep us updated on what happens man, thanks


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Wes, what size tank are you putting all of these in? You are going to need a lake!


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

if you think about it you wouldnt have the money anyways because it would be gone because you spent it on fish. Just think of it that way


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck with your purchase Wes. Hopefully the seller will fulfill the transaction and you will receive the monster fish on Tuesday.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

what happened did they advertise they had the fish when they didnt, and now they are out trying to catch some? maybe the fish u were supposed to get died or something and they are fishing there asses off to replace them


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Luckily you paid in such a way that you have plenty of options should the store not refund you directly, so hopefully one way or another you'll get all your money back.
> 
> And in regards to naming the store, if they are a sponser here or not I think they should be named. Members need to be aware of the good AND BAD points of any store they may look to purchase from that can be heard of through this community.
> [snapback]1091538[/snapback]​


i agree with craigstables.. to prevent this kinda problem, they should be named..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

b-unit34 said:


> if you think about it you wouldnt have the money anyways because it would be gone because you spent it on fish. Just think of it that way
> [snapback]1094925[/snapback]​


Yeah but he still wouldnt have the fish!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no there has been problems with customs. 
wes


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Wes pm sent!!
als


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Please get this worked out with customs. What the hell are you gonna name the 24inch piraya? Godzilla, Gigantor, or the Dominator.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

there isn't one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Topic closed by request.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Topic opened by request


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ty gg, sorry about that.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

supposedly a money order is sent in the mail,. for some reason they cant pay me paypal like i paid them. sounds fishy to me. im going to contact an attorney.
wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

dude that sucks tell us if you get it


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

if they been this much trouble so far maybe dropping a hint of who this is so no one else has to go thru this with them?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

well its not any of the 3 cs that have forums on here.
wes


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

thats good enough for me then thanx man.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

np btw thats a fat ass paint job. i have a 04 lightning i think its number 3018. its white.
wes


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

sweet man is it bone stock or you got some magic under the hood?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

its stock but its still magic.
wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

wes did you ever hear anything about all that money u slapped down for them fish? i really think that is total bullshit dude, did you contact an attourney? OOH and was piranha house really trying to sell fish on here after they ripped you off omg that irritates me im glad they lost sponsorship

i really hope you get your money back and put it to good use


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes that is all true. however jeff(gg) and mike(xenon) got me my money back. well its an echeck through paypal and it will take 6-8 days to clear so hopefully the moneys in there account.

i would like to personally thank jeff and mike for taking prompt actions in this matter and assuring that they will do everything in there power to make sure we are the safest way to buy fish on the net. pfury rocks.
wes


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

great ! But it also sucks because piranha house was the only shop in canada that sells and ships p's...haha i'm glad i bought my rhom from them before that mess..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> well its not any of the 3 cs that have forums on here.
> wes
> [snapback]1097305[/snapback]​


Why did you say that when it was?







Piranha House was one of our sponsers right?

I'm glad that everything turned out good for you though.








~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

taylorhedrich said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > well its not any of the 3 cs that have forums on here.
> ...


no he was a cs but didnt have a forum. george, jon and pedro have forums.
wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

whats cs stand for crock o sh*t?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

community sponsor


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

good to hear that you seem to have it all worked out








andy.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

you WILL get your money back from paypal as long as you submit a claim within 30 days of when the purchase was made. paypal is always very helpful when one side doesnt fulfill their side of the bargain. if you wait longer than 30 days paypal can do nothing to help you and you will have to take it up with a CC at that point. but after 30 days i dont think even the CC company will help you much... good to hear it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

actually its 45 days.
wes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jonscilz said:


> you WILL get your money back from paypal as long as you submit a claim within 30 days of when the purchase was made. paypal is always very helpful when one side doesnt fulfill their side of the bargain. if you wait longer than 30 days paypal can do nothing to help you and you will have to take it up with a CC at that point. but after 30 days i dont think even the CC company will help you much... good to hear it all worked out in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I've heard very bad stories about paypal, including a law suit against them for not getting people's money back.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

believe me paypal SUCKS, they rob you if you sell on ebay, and there service is artocious (or however u spell that)


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> you WILL get your money back from paypal as long as you submit a claim within 30 days of when the purchase was made. paypal is always very helpful when one side doesnt fulfill their side of the bargain. if you wait longer than 30 days paypal can do nothing to help you and you will have to take it up with a CC at that point. but after 30 days i dont think even the CC company will help you much... good to hear it all worked out in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me tell you what Paypal does and why you won't see a penny when you file a complaint with them.

First you have to file a grievence. Paypal will contact the other party involved to try to resolve the issue. If it's not resolved they'll put a flag on that account, then they'll try to deduct the money directly from thier account.

This is why you won't see a penny..... When they contact the other party this lets them know (the other party) that there's a claim against them. They then close the account and withdraw the money. They could care less if Paypal put a flag on that account. They can't deduct anything if there's nothing in the account.

This is a very common scam. Your only safeguard is if you purchased with a credit card. A CC company will reimburse you for fruadulent charges. (if you have that protection on your CC)


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the idiots payd me paypal instead of refunding my money from the original purchase. now im going to have to pay paypal 4%. also i was supposed to receive a free rhom for all there lies they told me. i have 4 emails stating this. now they say they don't care if im out money and im not getting the rhom. i knew they were liars from the start. i urge everyone not to buy fish from these crooks.
wes


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is Piranha House still a cs?


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll never consider dealing with them. What a bunch of dildos.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> Is Piranha House still a cs?
> [snapback]1102157[/snapback]​


not at this time.
wes


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

id go to his house n strangle him with a teen girl..


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

charlie manson style


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What's their email addy. I'll send them an email telling them what they did was lousy and I won't do business with them.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> What's their email addy. I'll send them an email telling them what they did was lousy and I won't do business with them.
> [snapback]1103486[/snapback]​


Here you go:

www.piranhahouse.com

E-Mail : [email protected]

Phone: 1-250-546-0121

Fax : 1-250-546-0672


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Send them an e-mail and find out the other side of the story.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > What's their email addy. I'll send them an email telling them what they did was lousy and I won't do business with them.
> ...


once again DONT start posting stuff that will lead to P-Fury looking bad, such as posting business details on here so rubbish can be sent.

Dont be stupid and get yourself banned.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well for that kind of money you spent on the fish, I dspend a little more and fly myself down their and get your money back one way or another. If they cant give it to you when your down their than take it from them by other means( Other Fish)(Property Damage) anything of that matter. Thats my personal opinion though. I wouldnt be to happy losing a couple grand.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Sorry, I just copied and pasted that info from one of clintard's posts in the "boycott" topic. Geeesh....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, there are 2 sides to every story...unfortunatly you are only hearing one in this topic. I think this thread has served its purpose....and then some.

Closed.


----------

